# Access to SD card via Android device.



## valsorym (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have Adndroid smartphone and FreeBSD 9.0 RC-1. Android device has SD-card. When I plug this device, I would like to see something on the similarity /dev/da0. But there is no reaction! (Everything worked when I plugged it into Windows).

If someone uses your Android device to your FreeBSD - tell me how to get access to the SD-card. Removing the SD-card is not easy (I should to pull the battery). :\


----------



## phoenix (Nov 18, 2011)

Make sure your Android device is configured to use "Mass Storage Device" when connected via USB.  Some devices come pre-configured to use "Media Transfer Protocol" (MTP) which makes it appear like a camera for exporting image files.

You may also need to play with the "auto-mount SD card" options.  Some devices will auto-mount the SD card, which means it will show up as a storage device on the computer.  Some devices are configured to not auto-mount the SD card, and just show a little USB icon in the notification area.  You have to manually press the icon to mount it.  Only after that will the device appear on the computer.

Check the output of dmesg(1) and `$ tail -20 /var/log/messages` when you connect the USB cable.  That will alert you to any issues.

Finally, I'd recommend installing the WebSharing app.  It turns your Android device into a WebDAV server, including a very nice web GUI (if you don't have access to a WebDAV client), and makes transferring files to/from the device *soooo* much easier.  Plus, it doesn't mount your SD card, so any apps on the SD card are usable while you transfer files (something that you cannot do when the device is connected via USB).  

It's not as fast as a USB connection (802.11g is only 54 Mbps, 802.11n is up to 400-odd Mbps; USB2 is 480 Mbps).  But it's so much more convenient.  And you don't have to worry about installing drivers on the computer or anything like that.  So long as there's a wireless network and a web browser, you can access your files.


----------



## valsorym (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. You have shed light on this issue - thanks!


----------



## Nukama (Nov 18, 2011)

You can also use rsync4android on your Android phone to rsync /sdcard to your ssh-server (with net/rsync).


----------



## valsorym (Nov 18, 2011)

rsync4android  - interesting, but I did not like.
WebSharing - this is great!
The end, I am happy!
Thank you all!


----------



## cuq (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi! I was looking for the same and found something that works great for me: SSHDroid It is an ssh server for the phone. Works great and you could use sftp to do the transfers.
cheers


----------



## valsorym (Dec 15, 2011)

cuq said:
			
		

> hi! I was looking for the same and found somenthing that works great for me: SSHDroid It is a ssh server for the phone. Works great and you could use sftp to do the transfers.
> cheers



I use connectbot. It is really good program. And I use Hacker's Keyboard it is convenient to work over SSH.

And Thank You! I will look at your offer!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2011)

ConnectBot is an ssh client, so you can *ssh* from your phone to a server. SSHDroid works the other way around.


----------



## valsorym (Dec 15, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ConnectBot is an ssh client, so you can *ssh* from your phone to a server. SSHDroid works the other way around.



Oh, thanks. I understand you!


----------

